# Get Free Medical Ebooks



## abdullah-khan (Oct 5, 2012)

I am working on the website given below to provide free ebooks to the medical students. The website is created for the non-profit and educational purpose only, and helping other fellow medical students is the only intention behind its creation.

Here is the site:

FreeSpider.weebly.com


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you for letting us know about this site. I'll check it out ^_^


----------



## abdulfatah pt (Jun 15, 2015)

thank you very much for the assistance


----------



## abdullah-khan (Oct 5, 2012)

@Feline
@abdulfatah pt

You are welcome!

As you know, the website is shifted from Weebly to Blogspot platform. So, now the blog is located at the following link:

MedicalSpider.blogspot.com


----------

